# Tank Journal - Discus and Severums



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi
Thought I would start a tank journal. I purchased a 84 gal Osaka during the petecera sale. I left it to cycle for a couple of weeks and planted it -snuggle mostly. I introduced a red spotted Severum and it has going through some cycling. I moved my breeding f1 rotkeil Severums into the tank The female was previously mated to a green and had no problem switching mates. 

I am raising up their last batch of eggs and they have already laid another 500 eggs in the new tank. 

I am surprised that the red spotted is tolerated. 

I will post some pics once I have the algae bloom under control. :g

I still have my old tank sitting empty ready for some discus. 

Any suggestions on additional stock for the 84 gal?
Thanks


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

More red severums ;-)
________
Web Shows


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

That sounds AWESOME! But where, or what are you going to do with 500+ fish?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

corad96 said:


> That sounds AWESOME! But where, or what are you going to do with 500+ fish?


500 eggs dont mean 500 fish lol.

I would suspect if he is sucsessful in raising, he will have a maximum 100 youth.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Well the numbers have dropped from about 300 to 12 individuals  and the batch of new eggs I decided not to separate got eaten as soon as they hatched.

Here are some pics:
















Female telling the male off


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I also finally picked up a Discus from Bonsai Dave this morning... 
My first discus - 4 more to join this one if all goes well.









a little shy


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Great Job . The severums are looking good and the little Discus is looking great in your tank can't wait to see the other 4 with him.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Are the discus in their own quarantine tank.?.....b4 adding them to community tank.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

This will be a purely Discus tank for now - so this is the only one until Sat and the others are coming from Dave as well/same tank .....can't wait!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Kym,
Great to see your post & pics of one of your tanks ? !
Also a pleasure to see you got your first discus ! Wow, was surprised see you finally fell in with the rest of us discus lovers - super ! And you got the discus from Dave - that's also very good as you know - he gets his from April - healthy Forrest stock - can't do better than that in this city of ours.
What tank are you showing in these pics ? Is the discus, and others to come, in the 84 gal., or another tank ?
You're probably aware that April has a great sale on some of the remaining discus from her last Forrest shipment, making room for her new shipment coming in next week - 5 or 6 different strains available for $24./ each - that's a fantastic buy - I saw those fish a month ago & they looked great - they have no doubt grown since then & would be worth more $ than she was asking for them then. If you haven't seen them - go have a look. Don't want to suggest taking away any business from good friend Dave, but if you're planning his 4 others for the 84 gal., you could do with adding a few more.
All the best to you. Keep the pics coming.
Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, my mistake. I've re-read the posts & looked at the pics again. Now I think I get it.
You have the Severums in the new 84 gal. and the one discus by itself temporarily in your old tank - right ? And that's where you'll be adding the 4 other discus from Dave - am I on track ?
Well, Kym, what size then is your old tank ? - just so I don't get confused once again.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

My old tank is a 50 hex so I am hoping the 5 will be happy


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sure they will be.
Will all 5 be same strain ? Or are you doing a color mix & match ?


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

I picked up the other 4 plus a bonus one from Dave today.... and WOW - Discus are amazing. I am thrilled!!! I am glad a made the leap. 
Here are some pics (sorry taken with my phone) 
I will need Dave's help to id them.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

They are looking good. Good job. 

In picture #1 . Top right is red turquoise, discus on the left is a blue scorpion and the discus bottom right is a golden diamond
In picture #2. Blue scorpion
In pictures #3 The discus on the far right is a rosy red.


Here is a list of fish you got from me. Red turquoise, Rosy red, Blue scorpion, Pigeon blood, Golden diamond and a piwowarski red turquoise.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

They are amazing to watch. I can't stop staring at my tank


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Rotkeil babies - once the initial die off happened I was left with 13. So now I have 13 quarter sized baby severums. The pair continue to breed every 2 weeks and then eat the eggs. I am going to sale/trade the male rotkeil soon and the babies if anyone is interested.


----------

